# Ils manquent de racines, ça les gêne beaucoup



## petitm

Voici un passage du _Petit Prince_ que je suis en train de traduire. Au petit prince qui lui demande où se trouvent les hommes, une fleur qu'il a rencontrée  dans le désert répond ainsi :Les hommes ? Il en existe, je crois, six ou sept. Je les ai aperçus il y a des années. Mais on ne sait jamais où les trouver. Le vent les promène. Ils manquent de racines, *ça les gêne beaucoup*. (Saint-Exupéry, _Le Petit Prince_, ch. XVIII)​Toutes les traductions japonaises que j'ai pu consulter (une dizaine) comprennent le "ça" dans le passage comme désignant le fait de _vivre sans racines_. J'ai cru que c'était le contraire : c'est le fait d'_avoir des racines_ qui "gêne" les hommes, et c'est pour ça qu'ils n'en ont pas voulu.

Pourriez-vous me dire si mon interprétation est absolument inacceptable ?


----------



## hual

petitm said:


> Voici un passage du _Petit Prince_ que je suis en train de traduire. Au petit prince qui lui demande où se trouvent les hommes, une fleur qu'il a rencontrée dans le désert répond ainsi :
> Les hommes ? Il en existe, je crois, six ou sept. Je les ai aperçus il y a des années. Mais on ne sait jamais où les trouver. Le vent les promène. Ils manquent de racines, *ça les gêne beaucoup*. (Saint-Exupéry, _Le Petit Prince_, ch. XVIII)​Toutes les traductions japonaises que j'ai pu consulter (une dizaine) comprennent le "ça" dans le passage comme désignant le fait de _vivre sans racines_. J'ai cru que c'était le contraire : c'est le fait d'_avoir des racines_ qui "gêne" les hommes, et c'est pour ça qu'ils n'en ont pas voulu.
> 
> Pourriez-vous me dire si mon interprétation est absolument inacceptable ?


Bonjour,

Pourquoi dites-vous que c'est le fait d'_avoir des racines_ _qui "gêne" les hommes_ alors qu'il est dit dans le texte qu'ils *manquent* de racines ?


----------



## petitm

Merci,



hual said:


> Pourquoi dites-vous que c'est le fait d'_avoir des racines_ _qui "gêne" les hommes_ alors qu'il est dit dans le texte qu'ils *manquent* de racines ?



Parce que "gêner", c'est d'empêcher d'accomplir certaines actions ou fonctions, c'est-à-dire de rendre moins actif, je crois, alors que le "manque" de racines cause des difficultés d'un genre tout autre : plutôt d'empêcher d'être stable, de rester tranquille. 

La fleur considère le fait de ne pas avoir des racines comme un manque, parce qu'elle est une plante, et que pour elle il est plus normal d'en avoir.


----------



## bilijoli

_.* "Ils manquent de racines et* *ça les gêne beaucoup parce que le vent les promène et qu'on ne sait jamais où les trouver "*_
*pense la fleur qui elle est "fixée" par ses racines et conçoit mal leur absence, ce texte me paraît très clair..!*


----------



## POMETA

Ils manquent de racines et *ça (=ceci)* les gêne beaucoup.
Le fait qu'il n'ont pas de racine est quelque chose qui les embête beaucoup.


----------



## petitm

À mon sens, le fait que les hommes n'ont pas de racines est "gênant" plutôt pour la fleur, sédentaire, et non pour les hommes eux-mêmes, qui aiment cette vie nomade et que le fait d'avoir des racines gênerait beaucoup. Ils délaissent donc la fleur et cela l'attriste.

On se souvient que le petit prince, lui aussi, a déjà délaissé sa fleur en quittant sa planète.


----------



## bilijoli

petitm said:


> À mon sens, le fait que les hommes n'ont pas de racines est "gênant" plutôt pour la fleur, sédentaire, et non pour les hommes eux-mêmes, qui aiment cette vie nomade et que le fait d'avoir des racines gênerait beaucoup. Ils délaissent donc la fleur et cela l'attriste.
> 
> On se souvient que le petit prince, lui aussi, a déjà délaissé sa fleur en quittant sa planète.


 
Oui d'après la fleur le fait de n'avoir pas de racines est pour les hommes un inconvénient, qu'elle considère à tort, pour eux, gênant...alors que ça ne gène qu'elle..mais c'est une constante dans le petit prince pour les personnages de raisonner en foncrion uniquement de leur propre façon de vivre: le renard raisonne poules, le roi raisonne sujets soumis à ses ordres, l'allumeur = réverbères....etc.......c'est ce qui fait la fraîcheur de la narration!!


----------



## SergueiL

La  succession des deux propositions simplement séparées par une virgule  crée un lien logique non contradictoire entre elles. Donc il n'y a   pas de doute possible, c'est le manque de racines qui les gêne.


----------



## petitm

"Ils manquent de racines, ça les gêne beaucoup."​Il n'est pas possible de considérer que le pronom "ça" renvoie seulement au mot "racines" qui est juste avant, au lieu de représenter le passage "ils manquent de racines" en entier ?

Grammaticalement, ce n'est pas impossible, je pense.

Je comprends que mon interprétation est peu naturelle pour la plupart  des gens. Je me permets quand même de m'expliquer encore une fois.

Les racines gênent les hommes et ceux-ci n'en veulent pas.
La fleur exprime cette absence comme un "manque", parce qu'elle en est désolée (ces hommes ne resteront pas auprès d'elle) et qu'elle le leur reproche.


----------



## SergueiL

petitm said:


> Il n'est pas possible de considérer que le pronom "ça" renvoie seulement au mot "racines" qui est juste avant, au lieu de représenter le passage "ils manquent de racines" en entier ?
> 
> Grammaticalement, ce n'est pas impossible, je pense.



C'est vrai.
Ex : Je ne mange pas de fruits de mer, ça me rend malade.
Effectivement le _ça_ renvoie à_ fruits de mer_ et pas à _ne pas manger des fruits de mer_.
Mais il y a malgré tout un lien de cause à effet entre les deux propositions alors que dans ton interprétation ce lien est cassé.

Si on suit ton raisonnement les deux phrases :
"Ils manquent de racines, ça les gêne beaucoup."
"Ils manquent de racines, ça ne les gêne pas beaucoup."
pourraient avoir la même signification, ce qui est illogique. 
Qu'en penses-tu ?
Cela dit, si ton idée débouche sur un enrichissement ou une réinterprétation du texte, je dis pourquoi pas.


----------



## petitm

SergueiL said:


> Ex : Je ne mange pas de fruits de mer, ça me rend malade.
> Effectivement le _ça_ renvoie à_ fruits de mer_ et pas à _ne pas manger des fruits de mer_.
> Mais il y a malgré tout un lien de cause à effet entre les deux propositions alors que dans ton interprétation ce lien est cassé.



Oui, effectivement, on peut réexprimer la logique de votre exemple en disant : "Je ne mange pas de fruits de mer, *parce que *ça me rend malade." Cette opération n'est plus possible dans ma phrase.

Mais on pourrait dire aussi : "Les enfants manquent de discipline, ça leur fait horreur." (_ça _= _discipline_) Là il n'y a pas non plus de "lien de cause à effet", mais on comprend tout de même une certaine logique.


----------



## SergueiL

petitm said:


> "Les enfants manquent de discipline, ça leur fait horreur." (_ça _= _discipline_) Là il n'y a pas non plus de "lien de cause à effet", mais on comprend tout de même une certaine logique.



C'est vrai que l'on comprend le sens malgré une certaine torsion de la logique de la phrase. On comprend parce qu'on veut comprendre cela, le sens est sous-jacent, il n'y a  aucune ambiguïté (ie : tout le monde sait que les enfants n'aiment pas la discipline). Et elle n'est pas ambiguë parce qu'elle est comprise comme : "Les enfants n'ont pas de discipline, ça leur fait horreur" ? Retour à la relation de cause à effet.

Je comprends cependant qu'on puisse interpréter "Ils manquent de racines, ça les gêne beaucoup" selon ton sens. Effectivement, si on pense comme la fleur (si, si, c'est possible), il n'est pas illogique de conclure que les racines gênent les hommes. Cette interprétation est très subtile, je dirais même furtive, il faut rester bien focalisé sur les préoccupations de la fleur pour y avoir accès. Il s'agirait malgré tout d'une faute d'expression de l'auteur, ce qui est une hypothèse plus délicate à imposer. Je suppose que le contexte donne la solution, je ne possède pas d'exemplaire du Petit Prince donc je ne me prononce pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Je comprends cependant qu'on puisse interpréter "Ils manquent de racines, ça les gêne beaucoup" selon ton sens. Effectivement, si on pense comme la fleur (si, si, c'est possible), il n'est pas illogique de conclure que les racines gênent les hommes.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Au contraire, si l'on se place du point de vue  de la fleur qui, elle, a des racines, on ne peut que conclure que c'est justement le fait que les hommes n'en ont pas qui les gène  puisque «le vent les promène» et ce contre leur gré…


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Au contraire, si l'on se place du point de vue  de la fleur qui, elle, a des racines, on ne peut que conclure que c'est justement le fait que les hommes n'en ont pas qui les gène  puisque «le vent les promène» et ce contre leur gré…



La fleur sait cela, mais les hommes savent-ils eux que c'est leur manque de racines qui fait leur malheur ? Si on répond non à cette question, alors l'hypothèse de petitm est plausible.


----------



## bilijoli

petitm said:


> ........
> Mais on pourrait dire aussi : "Les enfants manquent de discipline, ça leur fait horreur." (_ça _= _discipline_) Là il n'y a pas non plus de "lien de cause à effet", mais on comprend tout de même une certaine logique.


 
Non, là on ne comprend rien car ce qui leur fait horreur... 
_"ça"...._ est ce le manque.....ou la discipline??
Alors il faut écrire en bon français _"manquent de discipline et ce manque leur fait horreur"...._ou _"manquent de discipline car elle (cette discipline) leur fait horreur_"..et la c'est clair, mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose!!

Mais pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué??

Tout ceci nous éloigne beaucoup de la fraicheur et du romantisme du "petit Prince" , logique et simple comme un enfant....je retomberais bien ne enfance, moi...


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> La fleur sait cela, mais les hommes savent-ils eux que c'est leur manque de racines qui fait leur malheur ? Si on répond non à cette question, alors l'hypothèse de petitm est plausible.


Rien, strictement rien dans le contexte ne laisse penser que les hommes seraient gênés par des racines et que c'est pour cela qu'ils n'en ont pas. Bien au contraire, la phrase précédente (_Le vent les promène_) suggère justement que les hommes sont gênés par le fait d'être promenés par le vent et que c'est dû à leur manque de racines.

La seule explication logique et sensée pour un francophone et celle-là. Si l'on veut commencer à vouloir faire dire à l'auteur ce qu'il n'a pas dit, on peut toujours trouver des contorsions, ce qui les rend tout sauf plausibles…


----------



## petitm

Je ne voulais pas savoir si mon interprétation est "plausible" ou non, mais si la grammaire française interdit ou pas cette interprétation.

Après ce sera une autre question, plutôt littéraire, qu'il ne s'agirait pas de poser ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

petitm said:


> Je ne voulais pas savoir si mon interprétation est "plausible" ou non, mais si la grammaire française interdit ou pas cette interprétation.


En fait, une grammaire soignée l'interdit. En effet, dans tous les exemples du type _Ils manquent de X, ça Y_, on ne peut que conclure que _ça_ représente toute la sous-phrase précédente et que c'est donc le manque de ce X qui Y mais en aucun cas que c'est X seul qui Y.

La phrase _Les enfants manquent de discipline, ça leur fait horreur_ est en fait mal construite et on ne pourrait pas comprendre que _ça_ représente uniquement _discipline_: d'une part, en bon français, on n'aurait jamais employé _ça_, mais _elle_; d'autre part, il devrait y avoir un lien logique entre les deux phrases, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Comme l'a dit SergueiL, il faut «une certaine torsion de la logique de la phrase» pour réussir à comprendre que c'est la discipline qui leur fait horreur.

En bref, il n'y a qu'une seule façon grammaticalement correcte de comprendre la phrase et c'est de considérer que _ça_ représente non pas le seul terme qui précède, mais toute la sous-phrase précédente.


----------

